# advise a shampoo please?



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

hi poodle friends,
I am going to purchase a shampoo that is safe for use on puppy and adult poodles, I am looking at these three shampoos online: ( I have never used them ), 
(1) MinkSheen Natural Pet Shampoo 
(2) CC Fair Advantage™ Shampoo Conditioning shampoo 
(3) Cowboy Magic Grooming Rosewater Shampoo

Teddy is just turned 1 year old and Merlin is 4 months, and I want to get a nice, easy clean and leave shine shampoo for both of them to use, can anyone suggest a good shampoo? OR anyone familiar with any of above shampoos? I need help, please............thanks so much.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to use the Cowboy Magic on my horse. Jim Cummings, the owner and founder of Cowboy Magic had his horse next to mine. He would have us test out his products and I even got to help pick a fragrance for his hand lotion. The shampoo was mild and cleaned well. I have never used it on a dog though. 

He tested his whitening shampoo on my white horse over a few months. I loved it because my horse was always clean. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Never heard of any of them. Cowboy Magic makes a detangler which many groomers like. I don't personally but shampoo is as individual as asking about shears. Do you like fruity scents, floral, no scent, light scent, mint, clean etc...

These are brands that I have used over the past few years.
Right now 
1.Coat Handler 15:1 & Conditioner these rock. I do not like the 5:1. These products are light to no scent
2. Animology Derma Dog no scent, no dye for the allergy dogs, flaky dogs or sensitive. Degreaser has a great fresh scent that matches the Conditioner

Last year
Animology
Quadruped Protein Shampoo- love the fresh scent & made from the Yucca plant. Matching Conditioner scent as well.

Used IOD Professional line. I liked the Sit, stay scent & stupidlg thought they sell had this scent but after ordering & receiving I found out they have different scents that I did not like. I find them expensive

Show Season I have tried many of theirs & enjoyed them as well. Clean, 84:1, Amino Flex, Dirty Dog, Pro Tek 3, Shine I have used & will re order this line when I get bored with what I am using. Good price.

Davis Shampoos used some & they have many different medicated ones
Bio Groom I love the Natural Scent line & the Honey Suckle & Fresia totally love these BUT I cannot find a distributor that sells in the Gallon size of this line. I have not tried the regular Bio Groom.

Best Shot hated the Mint smell
Tropiclean- I hate fruity smells
B3- too much scent & pricey
Les Pooch- didn't like the scents & pricey

So I doubt this helped but anyway try & experiment & let us know what you found.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I use Spree on both Edison and Charlie. Both shampoo and conditioner are coconut scent. It makes their hair poof and smell great.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Nature's Specialties, Isle of Dogs, and Les Pooch.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I used to use the Cowboy Magic on my horse. Jim Cummings, the owner and founder of Cowboy Magic had his horse next to mine. He would have us test out his products and I even got to help pick a fragrance for his hand lotion. The shampoo was mild and cleaned well. I have never used it on a dog though.
> 
> He tested his whitening shampoo on my white horse over a few months. I loved it because my horse was always clean. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Never heard of any of them. Cowboy Magic makes a detangler which many groomers like. I don't personally but shampoo is as individual as asking about shears. Do you like fruity scents, floral, no scent, light scent, mint, clean etc...
> 
> These are brands that I have used over the past few years.
> Right now
> ...


Thank you so much for your information and taking time to reply it, I appreciate it and sure, I will let u know which shampoo I will get for them


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I like Nature's Specialties, Isle of Dogs, and Les Pooch.


Love both IOD, Les Pooch and I'd add Chris Christensen, and Pure Paws to the list


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Anything that says "puppy" specific is just marketing...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, love CC too. Haven't tried pure paws yet but I want to!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I've tried a bunch and always go back to Chris Christenson Day to Day shampoo and conditioner or their Spectrum One (love the scent). I use Coat Handler leave in conditioner and grooming spray, too.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I recommend Earthbath shampoos - amazingly natural products for those of us who don't want to use chemicals on our dogs. Be sure to dilute well or will be hard to rinse out easily. They also have some great earwipes.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I second Earth Bath. I like their green tea one, it smells really good. I also like Espree shampoos, their Silky Show has a great smell that lasts.


----------

